# Does anyone have an Instagram for their bird?



## nixmerlin (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm trying it out and using merlin as my muse. I've never used Instagram before though. Would be good to add a few budgie nuts  we are merlinthebudgie if you want to find us. Let me know your username and we'll add you


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a pet instagram that has all four of my pets: Sweetie and Lemon the budgies and Willow and Elora the cats. My instagram is called @eloraandfriends. I use the hashtags #sweetiethebudgie, #lemonthebudgie, #elorathecat, and #willowthecat. I post the birds on tuesdays and fridays under the tags #talontuesday and #flightfriday. I will friend anyone who friends me, but will unfriend anyone who unfriends me


----------



## nixmerlin (Sep 21, 2014)

Just followed you, what a gorgeous brood you have! Loving the sound of talon Tuesdays


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I feel if I did it would be better than my actual Instagram but I just don't use it enough to even do it for the pets.


----------



## RoyaleDeuce (Jan 23, 2016)

I personally don't have one, but tigervogel is one of my favorite accounts. I personally don't have an Instagram account for my birdies. :/
Note: They post in German sometimes.


----------



## Tweetsley (Nov 17, 2015)

I think having a bird instagram is a great idea. Personally, I don't have one because I barely post on my personal account and when I do, it is usually just spam pictures of my budgies.

Hmm...I'm seriously considering making one for my birds now to save my family and friends from the plague of unwanted bird photos.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I have just joined instagram a few minutes ago and i have no idea how to use it at the moment my niece set one up for me for Indigo. Indigo's Instagram is set under Indigo's corner if you wish to have a look ... Ill find out from my niece how to use it ill let you know... It is a cool idea i also now have Indigo on facebook his very own sight how cool..


----------



## ReggieBird (Sep 30, 2015)

nixmerlin said:


> I'm trying it out and using merlin as my muse. I've never used Instagram before though. Would be good to add a few budgie nuts  we are merlinthebudgie if you want to find us. Let me know your username and we'll add you


Hey! 
*Reggie_the_budgie* is my Instagram name - I actually liked your photos when I found them yesterday! haha. Instagram is great fun but just be wary negativity on there. I got some at the beginning for having Reggie as a lone bird, plus people can ask you the same question over and over, it gets very repetitive. I love to answer people tho and help them where I can 
People are very quick to judge your life from the little snap shot you show them. However I have found a fantastic budgie community on there and birds I love to follow!


----------



## nixmerlin (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up about the negativity. If I get any of that I will probably just remove it! Merlin is way too feisty not to be a lone bird! She thinks she is a human now anyway I think!


----------



## ReggieBird (Sep 30, 2015)

nixmerlin said:


> Thanks for the heads up about the negativity. If I get any of that I will probably just remove it! Merlin is way too feisty not to be a lone bird! She thinks she is a human now anyway I think!


Perfect, just delete the comments!! I'm not so good at that and I sit their fuming or I try to write a polite reply telling them to shhh. You know the reasons for your bird choices but everyone always knows better!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I decided to rename mine as I don't really do anything with it and I'll try and update more bird stuff (though some art might fall in there too on occasion). 
My user name is lostinfeathers

I shall now attempt to find you guys and add you. I'm very bad at Instagram.

Edit: I found and added you all.


----------



## Cbarnes (Aug 3, 2015)

I am C_Barnes on instagram. All of my recent photos are Pi. Add me


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I don't even really know what Instagram is . I should take a look at it one day... 

One thing my dad has always told me that I never forgot is that he stressed for me to always keep up to date with everything computerized, and take interest in and learn every new technology that comes out. To keep doing this and keep up to date for the rest of my life. Good advice, but I haven't been doing that lol.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Come and join us!


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

I do have one. @4feathersandfur


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There is currently an individual making libelous comments about Talk Budgies on Instagram, FaceBook and Twitter.

If you happen to run across any such comments, I urge you to report them to the administrators of those applications.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I keep a look out.


----------

